# Project Stout



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Finished shots on next page*
I've wanted bags for one of my cars for a long time, and i decided that now is the time to start it.
Ordered the rear kit and management kit from AAC, thanks to Kevin, awesome of him to deal with all my questions and help me out with everything. I ordered it all on yesterday and it came today with normal ground shipping







(good thing i didnt pay the extra for quicker shipping







)
now for some pictures
















a preview of things to come (different wheels)








project name











_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 6:52 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

cant wait to see the build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HandsomeBastid (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_










_______________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: Project Stout (Brian Fantana)*

lets get your bags on so we can start mine


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_lets get your bags on so we can start mine









same time son, lets do it up


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

A B3 Syncro on air? You have my approval sir!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

boom chicka pow wowwww


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_A B3 Syncro on air? 

and a wagon http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif at that 
first issue im going to see when i start fabbing the rears up.
the bracket that came with the kit is too big to fit into the bracket on the arm:








its the same size as the bracket on the car...so my idea is to get a set of struts that are not rusted like mine (damn canadian and CT roads







) and cut the lower mount off, and weld that to the tubing for the air strut








that way ill have the stock mount on the bottom and it'll work tits


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

more pictarz:
Fronts out...all suspension is out, waiting for me to order the fronts








Work bench for doing everything out of the car








the syncro in all of its non-glory








the daily








My idea for the install of the tank, compressor, valves, and everything else back there....totally hidden, i can keep it the "hauler"








hidden


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_








hidden










nice.. never knew the syncro's had a storage area like that.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (autocross16vrocco)*

yeah the spare tire well is huge, and that little space on the right where the compressor is going is for the rear wiper fluid pump, but since i dont have a rear wiper, thats history


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

Sweet! Yeah, I was thinking about this when I read your 1st post, the rear bottom shock attachment is a different dimension on the syncros, maybe it's Mk1 specs, I forget...
I'll be doing bags on my syncro too... wish I had a spare tire well the size of yours!







A pancake tank won't even fit completely in mine...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

sweet project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gonna be killer once it's on the ground


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gonna be killer once it's on the ground

x2


----------



## HandsomeBastid (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Project Stout (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_A B3 Syncro on air? 

Thank you, Captain Obvious.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Project Stout (HandsomeBastid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HandsomeBastid* »_Thank you, Captain Obvious.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I believe I'll be watching this one.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

got my fittings and some other odds and ends in today








valves


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Project Stout (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









That loosk like you.. unless it actually is.. and if its not someone needs to pshop your face i there...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Dan, put the pressure switch down low, and move the gauge to the top.
Then you wont end up with wiring coming down the tank.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Dan, put the pressure switch down low, and move the gauge to the top.
Then you wont end up with wiring coming down the tank. 

the tank is actually going to sit on its side in the car








so the switch is facing where the relay is going to go, and the front


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

well, looks like you thought of everything.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'm super jealous of how much room you have in the floor well on your car!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I'm super jealous of how much room you have in the floor well on your car!









That's a benefit of having a B3/B4 wagon.
Lots of storage space.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
That's a benefit of having a B3/B4 wagon.
Lots of storage space.

yeah good enough to carry a dead bod- er...i mean groceries....








by the end of today i should have the tank and compressor mounted, the valves mounted, run some of the lines, get some wiring set up. and maybe weld the mounts to the bottom of the struts, 'i dont know, i dont know if there will be enough time'


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Awesome start to an awesome build... looking good bro


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sweep'n'streets)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif B3/B4 cars more B4 but I am partial










nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

Got a little done today after getting home from Primer
ran some wires, ran some gauge line, mounted the relay, and mocked up the valve locations
I ran the wires and gauge line under the rear seat like i saw a one Capt. Obvious do








the wires and lines will be held down to the floor with sticky zip-tie holders
















supposed to rain most of this week








but im going to do what i can


_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 9:27 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (HandsomeBastid)*

some more progress today (no pictures):
ran one of the rear lines, got the lines cut to length from the tank to the valves, oi, that's about it
im at a standstill at the moment, i have to wait until thursday to weld the mounts on to the rear struts, and im waiting for my front struts to be delivered, once that stuff happens it'll be a non-stop work to the finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

i like the self reminder sharpie note.








Looks like its trucking along pretty well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_i like the self reminder sharpie note.










haha thanks! a friend of mine actually made fun of me for it, but i'd rather be safe than sorry by drilling or cutting into my gastank
got the rear air lines all run, getting some valve brackets made for me tomorrow, ran the 6ga power wire up to the battery, getting the area for my gauges modded and made
rear struts will be welded tomorrow (supposed to rain tomorrow and friday) hopefully i can put them in if its not bad
*im bad at taking pictures while im working, but ill try and take more, and i promise, when its done, there will be photos galore







*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

wiring all hooked up except for the switches, and the pressure sensor to a decent spot....i just hooked it up quick to check for leaks from the compressor to the tank to the valves...no leaks, held 140psi for about 15 minutes, getting excited for this one!!! tomorrow i run the front air lines, and play the waiting game for my front struts








should have it done by next weekend


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
should have it done by next weekend


im excited


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_

im excited 









front lines done 
little tight in a couple spots but it should be ok, i check clearances throughout the suspension motion and everything seemed good


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

nice project so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sorry i didn't read, but what wheels are you gonna run?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (Curt_mk2)*

im going to run the stock 15" LeCastellettes for the time being, and then i think 16x7" Compomotive TH Mono's once i get some money


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

fancy!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_fancy! 

I'm a fancy kind of guy, what can i say?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Project Stout (Chet Ubetcha)*

lookin golden like a shower dude... oh, wait... did i say that out loud?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Stout (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_lookin golden like a shower dude... 






















thanks








I'm hoping to be on the road by wed./thurs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

So, right now... do you have any more pictures of how things are mounted up with the bags, lines, etc and how things are routed? I'd really like to see this since having a wagon of the same chassis, for the most part, is very similar between yours and mine.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_So, right now... do you have any more pictures of how things are mounted up with the bags, lines, etc and how things are routed? I'd really like to see this since having a wagon of the same chassis, for the most part, is very similar between yours and mine.

You can order the masontech MKIII kit Scuba








minor adjustments and walla done. His is a syncro so its different


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_His is a syncro so its different









I know it is, but his is a wagon, and the interior wiring, switches, drilling, etc will all be very similar.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_
I know it is, but his is a wagon, and the interior wiring, switches, drilling, etc will all be very similar.

Word. 
I am waiting for a B4 to step up to the plate


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I might have to get in contact with Mason. Maybe he'll give me a hookup.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

here is a picture of the tank and valves and everything all mounted and wired up and the lines run
















I dont have any pictures of the bags mounted or anything because i still need to weld the rear mounts on and im waiting for the fronts to be delivered from Mason-Tech (which they should be here tomorrow)
so once everything is made and mounted i will take some pictures


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

why only a 4 valve setup?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_why only a 4 valve setup? 


budget, number one reason, the kit with 8 valves was a little too expensive for me right now
im most likely going to make the move to 8 valves later on down the line, but for now 4 valves will be fine...i cant 3 wheel but thats ok








i know 8 valves allow more adjustment and whatnot but i just didnt have the money at the time and i really wanted to start this project


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Yeah i was going the same route. I have everything to do a 4 vavle setup. I guess I could till the others get here.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I talked with Kevin and he said its better to have 8 valves with bigger cars but they arent really any better except being able make small adjustments so it doesnt lean...plus the ability to 3 wheel


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

quick question about my front bags, got them in today, do i need to use the top plate or can i just put my upper mount directly on to the bag?
with the top plate on, my upper mount sits on the heads of the 2 bolts holding the plate on
no plate








mount and no plate








mount on top of the bag








TIA for an answer


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

I just used the mounts that came from Kevin, then bushing, then rubber bushing..


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Brian Fantana)*

Donezo








still have to finish a few small things, and my line blew out of the driver's rear PTC fitting







so i called Kevin just in time to get one rushed to me for tomorrow, then its on again
Thanks again Kevin!!!














for you
















































i am in love with this:























and _almost_ tucking the 15"


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

I just ****


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

THAT is fu<kin s!ck!
stance is on point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Brian Fantana)*

thanks guys! the front can come down about 1/2" then it should be just about even with the rear, i just need to get some metal out of the way


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Now I HAVE to get mine done this weekend


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*

cheers







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

wowwww....hotness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_Donezo








still have to finish a few small things, and my line blew out of the driver's rear PTC fitting







so i called Kevin just in time to get one rushed to me for tomorrow, then its on again
Thanks again Kevin!!!














for you


Chet Ubetcha said:


> Donezo
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Chet Ubetcha said:


> It was really close to 5pm. I still dont know if it went out.
> Dan Car looks Great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It was really close to 5pm. I still dont know if it went out. 
Dan Car looks Great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ahhhh no!! i _really_ hope it did, i want to drive it for the nice, long weekend
if it doesnt thats ok though, i didnt even know what time it was when i called
front up at ride height:











_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 9:18 PM 5-22-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DEZL_DUB)*

Looks great.... I might be using you for assistance when I do mine!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Looks great.... I might be using you for assistance when I do mine!

thanks, i dont know how much help ill be, I was blacked out for most of the process


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

looks sick bro.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

i







it haha awsome job man lookin good


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_looks sick bro. 

thanks, yours is awesome as well http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
one problem i have is i need spacers for the rear...when its all the way down the tire is against the bag because of the camber, and when i rolled it forward 30 feet after the line blew out, i rubbed away some of the rubber on the bags. and when i was driving, the rear was a little lower than i thought, and i hit it, and smelled rubber; the tire was rubbing on the bag then, doing about 25-35. No good, i have some pretty nice marks in my bags right now


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
thanks, yours is awesome as well http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
one problem i have is i need spacers for the rear...when its all the way down the tire is against the bag because of the camber, and when i rolled it forward 30 feet after the line blew out, i rubbed away some of the rubber on the bags. and when i was driving, the rear was a little lower than i thought, and i hit it, and smelled rubber; the tire was rubbing on the bag then, doing about 25-35. No good, i have some pretty nice marks in my bags right now










Same basic thing happened to me last night after some re-adjusting... i was only going like 5 though....two new bags on their way


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

looking sick man!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_thanks, yours is awesome as well http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
one problem i have is i need spacers for the rear...when its all the way down the tire is against the bag because of the camber, and when i rolled it forward 30 feet after the line blew out, i rubbed away some of the rubber on the bags. and when i was driving, the rear was a little lower than i thought, and i hit it, and smelled rubber; the tire was rubbing on the bag then, doing about 25-35. No good, i have some pretty nice marks in my bags right now









thanx... 
you need to be careful w/ that rubbing, UVAIR bags dont take much to blow if they are rubbed on by anything... they are some what thick, but not that much.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

yeah i know bags cant take very much rubbing, now im all paranoid and scared when i drive it, but i just hauled 8 bags of brush and stuff to the dump earlier today and it was ok, so once i get my 15mm spacers it should be $


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

that looks awesome!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks great!!!!!!! NICE!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thanx... 
you need to be careful w/ that rubbing, UVAIR bags dont take much to blow if they are rubbed on by anything... they are some what thick, but not that much. 

santi i love you but that statement is 1000000% wrong. and you have never run universal bags so you dont know what your talking about. UAS bags are some of the strongets thickist bags on the market. there three times as thick and double ply than your firestone bags. I have gouges rubs and all manner of things in my front from the guy that owend them before me my mk2 and now my 07 rabbit and i have never had a problem with nor have i seen any one else with issues with universals stuff


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Dan your wagon is looking sick as hell dude


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

thanks alot man, I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the 150 spokes so much by the way








the rubbing is on the rear bags which are airlift struts, I don't know how strong the bags are but I'm taking it _extra_ careful until I get the 15mm spacers


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_thanks alot man, I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the 150 spokes so much by the way








the rubbing is on the rear bags which are airlift struts, I don't know how strong the bags are but I'm taking it _extra_ careful until I get the 15mm spacers 

aww thanks bro. I hear you.. I have an extra rear bag in the back of the rabbit just incase. hahah
will you be attending h20? i know its a drive. but most people in this forum are cool and i would mind getting you bitches together and have beers. i think i am making susannas boy friend bring molsen XXX the most man beer in North america


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 6:03 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

yeah i am going to H2o for sure, hope to have some body work done as well, just to clean it up and get rid of some rust, i went the past 3 years in a slammed mk1 on Koni coilovers, havent brought the Syncro yet, looking forward to it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think a bagged meet would be pretty rad myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*








@ nearly tucking 15s. Sick camber. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
aww thanks bro. I hear you.. I have an extra rear bag in the back of the rabbit just incase. hahah
will you be attending h20? i know its a drive. but most people in this forum are cool and i would mind getting you bitches together and have beers. i think i am making susannas boy friend bring molsen XXX the most man beer in North america

_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 6:03 PM 5-25-2008_

I want to do that for photos too







Since I have my flights and condo booked!!!!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

rear all buttoned up


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
I think a bagged meet would be pretty rad myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im down


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*

another shot...not the best...hopefully Greggy Poo can add some he took yesterday


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

your rear camber makes me sick


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_your rear camber makes me sick









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sweep'n'streets)*

Thanks Gregor http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

i dig it a lot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sweep'n'streets)*

really like this pic


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK2TDI* »_really like this pic


yeah jeez it's lookin nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

best bagged wagon ever?? i think so. so nice, killin it


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_best bagged wagon ever?? i think so. so nice, killin it

haha thanks, i dont know about the best ever








can't wait to show you guys the wheels im getting for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

i love this car, good job on the build. that rear camber is sexy
cant wait to see it with the new wheels
passat wagons are one of my all time favortie cars, and on bags...omg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

ownin hard


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

damn! thats soooo badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

looks awesome dan.........


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Thanks Chris, I'm looking forward to those mushroom stamps















shaved the front emblem today, and bombed that **** pink http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















and a shot fully up, not very high


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

sooo sick


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (mbg_euros)*

Well i was going to wait till the wheels were done with tires and on to show them off, but i can't help it...here are the new wheels, should be here next week
















15x6" Dodge Omni "Pepperpots"


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

put some flow control stuff on last week, took pictures but forgot to put them up
flow control valve for the fronts (shop only had one, so im waiting for the second for the rears)








and a couple 3/8" air line fittings on the dump valves because they were sticking and went down waaaay too much with a quick flick of the switch, works tits now









I also got my 20mm spacers for the rear today, and wouldn't you know it? it still isnt enough







the tire just barely touches when all the way down, but its still too much (obviously) 165/45's should take care of that



















_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 9:14 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice! so clean!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

the new wheels are hot!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

put my spacers on today fully








and two of my new wheels came in, so i tested to see what they'll look like...and i have to say, my pants went tight after i looked


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

sick are you painting the wheels or polishing or what? Them things look skiiiiiny


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Such an awesome wheel choice for your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_sick are you painting the wheels or polishing or what? Them things look skiiiiiny

i think im going to polish them up nice
15x6's same size as my stock LeCastellete's

_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Such an awesome wheel choice for your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im also getting a set of 15x6 Phonedials shipped to me next week for it as well


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Put on my new Hella Heckeblende


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

That`s hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

did some work today...
polished one Pepperpot from being totally oxidized and crummy to this in about 4-5 hours by hand































still not where i want it to be, i have to get some different roughness polishing compound, a buffer, and some other stuff (thanks Squillo for the info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )... then it'll be on



_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 8:09 PM 6-21-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Those wheels are going to look sick







Can't wait to see em polished up and on the car


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

new tires for the pepperpots came today


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

dddddddd DAN!!! looking good on them wheel son


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Looks good man. Going to get them mounted up on the car soon?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

yeah i just need to finish polishing the rest of the wheels, should be all set by WF
i think i may mount one on the only polished wheel tomorrow just to see what its going to look like


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

i remember when hatchblends actually looked good........ ummm those were the days


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

gunna look the biz! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i remember when hatchblends actually looked good........ ummm those were the days

What are you trying to say there pal? My Heckeblende would look like the bees knees if this was 1994?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Those wheels are killer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see em on the car!


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Chris is a hater, don't pay any attention to him.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

he's just jealous...muahahahahaaaaa!!!!!
umm did some work today
little lower (yeah those are 15's







)








and the wheels with the tires


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

SO sick man!


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

good gawd.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (LedJetta)*

durty clean


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

We gotta get a CT air photoshoot!!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

starting my own stubbies...dont know if ill do both sides yet, but i got the pass side cut and "plastic weld" glued back together, with some other glue on top for a little extra hold and smooth it over a bit...next is body filler, and making a piece to screw into the holes for a little adjustability and get a piece of glass cut and shaped
cut about 2 widths of electrical tape wide


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

moar pics


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

some rollers got taken a couple weeks ago going to a show, im still waiting on them, and i need to take some myself...i havent had the time to do a nice shoot of it....in due time, in due time


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

rollerz with the new wheels would be awesome


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

aye, aye, aye....major set-back





























the videos are sideways but you get the idea


im going to call kevin tomorrow and see whats going to happen next, seems the shaft of the strut completely broke inside



























































_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 8:18 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

sounds like an empty rattle can i didnt know struts were anywhere near that weak like at all hope you get it straight 
****s tight no slack


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

ughhh, this is not good... were you driving normally when it happened?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_ughhh, this is not good... were you driving normally when it happened?

Yeah just normal driving, I don't really beat on the car at all. At first it sounded like th top mount of the strut was loose, then when I would lower it all the way there was a rubbing/grinding type of noise. I'm pissed but the car will be indesposed for a couple weeks starting on the 4th







so I'll have time to send it out to (hopefully) get warrantied


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

That sucks.... But at least you dealt with a good company!!!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

howd it drive on those struts anyways?? now that this has happened do you think AirOver struts would have been a better option? or do you think you might have just gotten a bad Chapman strut?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

damn that sucks dude..


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

the ride wasnt that bad, i didnt really adjust the dampening out of the box, they are 9-way adjustable, and a UVAIR bag over a strut would have never worked in the back, no room at all...i had to get spacers for the stock wheels because they touched the bags already when i went down all the way and the airlift bags are small in diameter


----------



## unlukky (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

your car is bad ass. looks awesome with the polished...swiss cheese wheels or w/e they are
major props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Looks ill dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (reynolds9000)*

Just talked with Jeremy at Airlift...i will be sending the blown strut out to them on the 11th or 12th, and they will ship my new one to me as soon as they get it





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif woot
granted i do have to redo my custom lower mount, but its warrantied and im super excited, so the extra work is no big deal


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

the pots look sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump for rolling shots.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_mk2* »_the pots look sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump for rolling shots.









thanks, wont be rolling for a couple more weeks:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Tires is a lil low...









Look sick, cant wait to see whats next


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

You do good things man! I hope to see this at h20


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here's another little teaser of sorts








gives an idea of what i'm going for, i'd show you guys moar, but then i'd have to kill you haha


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

extended body line in the gas cap.... what else? i'm curious now


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (jtsolinsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtsolinsky* »_extended body line in the gas cap.... what else? i'm curious now


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (jtsolinsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtsolinsky* »_extended body line in the gas cap.... what else? i'm curious now

x3


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the gas cap idea is very unique, i like it


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (jtsolinsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtsolinsky* »_extended body line in the gas cap.... what else? i'm curious now

I can't show you guys more, no super crazy custom stuff but it would give it away and I'd rather wait until the whole thing is done and at h2o







I know I'm being an ******* at the moment, but maybe right when it's painted I'll show you guys some more...and it's not going to be silver


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Alternate set of wheels
























eeeehhh ok, i broke....here's another part of the bodywork i'm doing


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that looks good.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

started on the *über confidential* mod today








_mayyybe_ a teaser when it's closer to being finished, but most likely you will have to be at h2o to see it, or photos after h2o....muahahahahaaaa


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You should Cnotch my car for me!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

all this work is getting done at a shop in Meriden, i dont have a welder or anything


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_started on the *über confidential* mod today









 anyone who wants to know now paypal me five bucks and I'll spill the beans


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

what shop? i'm gonna come by (in 3 1/2 weeks when i move back up to wallingford) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_ anyone who wants to know now paypal me five bucks and I'll spill the beans









Phhp! Paypal me $3 and I'll tell [email protected]








And the shop is BNR Motors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Jedbaker21 and i are def stopping by in a few weeks.. when will this be done?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (jtsolinsky)*

it should be done before Sept. 24th haha


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

i hope you get another synchro decal for the rear sides, those are dope.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (LedJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LedJetta* »_i hope you get another synchro decal for the rear sides, those are dope. 

done and done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
done and done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









white syncro stickers hmmmmmmm


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when you plan to have it done?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

definitely for H2O


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

romeish is letting modding happen at his place wow hell must be frozen


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car. good work sir.


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

sneaky sneaky


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vpetithw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vpetithw* »_sneaky sneaky









color


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_romeish is letting modding happen at his place wow hell must be frozen

haha basically the same thing my buddy said when i told him this was happening at that shop. lol


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

i looooooooove phone dials


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

Solid color choice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Thanks guys!


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Solid color choice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah i *CAN NOT* wait to get it laid down


----------



## LedJetta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
done and done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (LedJetta)*

mmmmmmmmm what do we have here?








don't worry your secrets are safe with me.


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (jtsolinsky)*

secks your cars on my wall, haha


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (jtsolinsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtsolinsky* »_mmmmmmmmm what do we have here?
don't worry your secrets are safe with me. 









you went there today? i was going to go but i just woke up a little while ago, im going to be going tomorrow morning most likely, and then thurs. and fri. in the afternoon


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

actually Jedbaker21 went there and he sent me a couple pics of it.. so i figured i'd post one up that didn't give anything away... i'm moving up Sep 23rd.. and in with Jed and his family. planning on going to a few shows with the caddy (check my sig)


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (jtsolinsky)*

I hope to have the car done by the 23rd since i leave the 25th for ocean city







i think i may also go to the show at Holiday Hill in Mansfield in Oct.


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_show at Holiday Hill in Mansfield in Oct.

ya me and Jed are trying to get the Caddy decently ready for the show too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_
yaye you can visit me!

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!
God dammit I can't keep a secret...secrets don't make friends
love it or hate it, i got you covered when it gets wet out








*edit* one more



















_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 8:03 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

u let the cat out the bag...... weak


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_u let the cat out the bag...... weak 

shut it, it felt good to let it out, if you had a cat in the bag you'd let it out too


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Looks great man! I loved your syncro at the cult classic.








the umbrella holder in the door is dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
shut it, it felt good to let it out, if you had a cat in the bag you'd let it out too









I tryed to put the cat in the bag remember... The problem was that the cat wouldn't be done for h2o....


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

update:
primer sealer








Paint!
























accent color















































after clear in the sun


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (1 sick 8v)*

better be done for thursday or im leaving without you


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*








slick


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Im speechless!!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

Hummmm


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Have also still have yet figured out your obsession with **** pink either


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

thanks guys, going today to do the accent stuff, hopefully get the hood and sheit back on, and bring ol' Burnsie home to put the interior together for h2o


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Have also still have yet figured out your obsession with **** pink either









You got beef with pink?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

Its not my car


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Its not my car









Damn straight, it's mine, and I'm building it for me...and I like pink dammit!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

ha ha nothing wrong with it. I can still wonder


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i have a ting for pink to man.. It the asian in me.. damn slants use pink on all there dope cars over there.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

OH MY! Can't wait to see this ill shizz done!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









coool


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

I think the neon pink is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to see that the pink accents are going to carry over.
The white looks soooo clean


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

ahem...
























we had some problems with this, so it needs to be cleaned up tomorrow
z


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pink engine bay would have set it off


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

this winter my man







(maybe)


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_pink engine bay would have set it off









do it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*

hell yeah a pink bay would be awesome...


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_hell yeah a pink bay would be awesome... 

x2 looking so gooooodddd


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

just have to put the interior together and polish the wheels by thursday 2pm


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

such a legit car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
like the "splash" effect in the syncro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

did to the rear ones too











_Modified by Ambrose Burnsides at 8:15 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

damn, you need better pics. that's ****in dope
BIGGER pics
like, wallpaper sized ****.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

soon enough I am sure


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

how'd you achieve the splatter effect
it's wicked dope


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Radical!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

wow wagon looks great, i love all the accents http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_how'd you achieve the splatter effect
it's wicked dope

thanks, i just put the body color with hardener on a brush, and swung it around, and then ran my finger over the bristles


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

cool
I see how you did the badge and all, but what about the syncro sticker on the side?
did you do it off the car or on the car and mask it all off?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_ on the car and mask it all off?

exactly, the replacement sticker i got was white, but it didnt look right, so we took it off and did the black with a pinstriping brush


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

looks so sweet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

awesome, I love pink http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

car is proper man

classy touches


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gti126)*

Pink splatter effect














Saved by the bell style! I love it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Looks friggin' awesome, but I'm not really diggin the wheels anymore with the new paint.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

damn man this thing is ****ing sick!!!!
cant wait to see it at h20


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh god. thanks for ruining my pants.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Pink splatter effect














Saved by the bell style! I love it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIINGGGGG
When I wake up in the morning
And the 'larm lets out a warning
I don't think I'll ever make it on time
By the time I got my books I give myself a look
I'm at the corner just in time to see the bus fly by
It's alright cause I'm saved by the bell


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

so good. looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

soooo legit bro


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (zrobb3)*

was nice meeting you this weekend, the car is MINT!!
I was the kid with brandon incase ya forgot, didnt think i told ya my name on here lol


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*

Wagon is looking killer man.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*

thanks guys, here's a few shots i took over the weekend...my buddy Brandon and I did a nice little night shoot with his Nikon D300, two flashes, and pocketwizards...once he sends them to me i will post them up


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

the shots brandon took look killer man wait till you see em, he showed me a couple today and


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

Yo son **** looks great at H2O this last weekend. Congrats on so much hard work paying off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Duuude, I just noticed the Heckeblende rear, where'd you get that bad boy!?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

ebay.de Darrick


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

this car makes me happy. love the originality in it too.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ebay.de Darrick









or a-year-old-FS-thread-from-a-guy-in-NY.com








thanks again for the props guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it was nice to finally meet you Shawn http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif even though we didnt talk at all








.
*edit*
Ill add one more crappy picture








plus, it was funny as hell as i stood by my car on sunday hearing two people about 30 minutes apart say they had no clue what my car even was

















_Modified by Ambrose Burnsides at 7:22 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_plus, it was funny as hell as i stood by my car on sunday hearing two people about 30 minutes apart say they had no clue what my car even was


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_plus, it was funny as hell as i stood by my car on sunday hearing two people about 30 minutes apart say they had no clue what my car even was












































Its a VW syncro.


----------



## M1-80 (Feb 15, 2006)

Nicest car I've ever seen...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_




























Its a VW syncro. 

i actually had to say that to one of the guys, as he came by, still wondering what it was, i told him it was AWD, G60, Canadian, and rare. and he thought the wheels were stock, so i had to tell him they were from a Dodge Omni GLH. haha..it still looks like a Passat, i dont get it






















here's another from fiday








thanks to thatskinnykid for the shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Came by on Sunday to see the car at H2O. Saw you in the middle of cleaning some things up before judging started so I just walked by and admired the clean work. The pink really goes well with the rest of the car. Looks so much better in person than it does in pictures.
Very nicely done.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_i actually had to say that to one of the guys, as he came by, still wondering what it was, i told him it was AWD, G60, Canadian, and rare. and he thought the wheels were stock, so i had to tell him they were from a Dodge Omni GLH. haha..it still looks like a Passat, i dont get it























Passat was the only wagon done by VWs state side that was long before the mk4 wagon in the '00s... people are jsut retarded, or he really just didnt know about cars


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

VW Quantum Syncro Wagon's weren't Passats... but are still considered a B chassis car.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

a little taste of the night shoot we did saturday down in MD
















Photo by BrandonMiller®











_Modified by Ambrose Burnsides at 10:49 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Whats next?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Whats next? 

possibly interior


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Tweed and pink?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Tweed and pink? 

haha mayyyyyybe


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got ideas can't let all the good ones go though


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Here's some shots from the night shoot down in OC








































































photobucket blows


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am a sucker for pink.


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Charisma)*

those pics brandon took came out pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what they DIDNT show was brandon standing on top of the dumpster and you rolling on the ground when the cop showed up lol


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

holy ****ing **** on a stick dan..


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_holy ****ing **** on a stick dan.. 

















Borbet BS' 16x9 et30
































i have mixed feelings about these right now, off of a car i dont like them, but once they go on i think they look awesome...it can go lower front and back, if i get them i will need to roll my fenders, should be able to tuck the front wheel or it will sit on the lip, and should be able to tuck 3/4" or more of the rear wheel.
just not sure how close it would be to the bag in the rear with a 15mm spacer on, will have to do more fitting


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

payin a visit to the furtak estate? ha.
how is the bundy mobile? still rocking a mere 30k miles!?!?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Borbet's look awesome man. I like them.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_payin a visit to the furtak estate? ha.
how is the bundy mobile? still rocking a mere 30k miles!?!?









oh yes, haha is sure is, i think i saw a rock chip on the front end though


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

omg you better tell chris/greg/andrew to find someone to repaint the whole car


----------



## andoor (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

they look sick. I <3 fat lips.


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

those look soo good perfect fit


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (andoor)*

having seen it with the Pepperpots at h20, it looked really good...
but those Borbets set it off... the lip on them does it for me...
if u shaved the bay and painted it pink, that would be quite original, to say the least...
nice car man, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

that looks so so good.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

So sick.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_just buy them from me already









you know im going to, quit bitching


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

Greg is a ****. I hope the wheels didn't turn you ****. 
I think it looks great on those. If I were you I would look into modifying the offset in front a few MM


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Borbet's look awesome man. I like them.

I Love it!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

FAIL
















one of the bolts that holds the bag to the lower plate either backed itself out, or got ripped out, causing it to rub on the tire while on my way home from work this morning at about 7:15am. Luckily a few good co-workers stopped to help me out and one gave me a ride home to get a spare, went to Town Fair Tire, found out this tire is discontinued; luckily again, there was one in a warehouse in TN, and will be here in a few days. argg


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

damn!!!
did anything else get messed up??


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boostAbear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostAbear* »_damn!!!
did anything else get messed up??

no, wheel is fine, car is fine, i was going about 30, and i felt it pulling to the right, so i kind of had a feeling something was up, started slowing down, and then "BOOM!" pulled over quick


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

fuuck, glad everything else is fine. tires are new oilpans for air riders, I already finished both rears in a month


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

boo







that sucks


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

meh.. you should put the other rollers back on.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_meh.. you should put the other rollers back on.









meh...dont see that happening








some pictures from DITT III


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

sucks to see that tire BOOM. 
but i love hte camber in ur wagon, i'm jealous.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah dude quattro/syncro camber FTW


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (german old school)*

man this thing gets more nasty everytime i look at it, the borbets are a nice change, can you ride all the way down?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looks great on those wheels man


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_the borbets are a nice change, can you ride all the way down?

thanks, at this point, i cant, i just need to do a little more inner fender work front and back, and then i should be pretty close to being able to
thanks Mike







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

shoulda done that before the paint


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_shoulda done that before the paint









eh...its only paint right?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

dunno about those wheels
It looks great either way... but I think it needs something more... substantial.
The Borbets are a little 'light'
Widen the Pepperpots


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
eh...its only paint right?









thats how i treat it


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

hey! one 0psi-rollin wagon is enough!!
but for serious dude, cant wait to see some ultimately low rolling shots of this thing.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

ownin


----------



## ZakuII (Nov 10, 2007)

So, are you selling the omni wheels?!
IM me if you are!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_hey! one 0psi-rollin wagon is enough!!
but for serious dude, cant wait to see some ultimately low rolling shots of this thing.

slow down fella I was doing that already


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_FAIL



















CRAZY!!!


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

ouch!!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jtsolinsky)*

Dan, I got those wheels comming in probably in spring, I got them over a year ago and wanted to put them on a mk2 but thats not gonna happen any more. And I came across a very sexual picture of them on a B3. they are 5x112 et40 16x7.5" Phaeton winter option wheels.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

those are very sexual wheels, who said anything about those Phaeton wheels? i would love to run those but can't
and the car goes bye bye for the winter next weekend, into storage


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

very sexual


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

uh... rick ole buddy? what happend to the side wall of those tires..?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_uh... rick ole buddy? what happend to the side wall of those tires..?

rick who?







if you mean me...my name isn't rick, i thought we knew each other chris, i thought we knew each other















One of the bolts for the lower plate that hold my bag in worked its way out and was sitting on the sidewall as i drove down the road, one thing led to another....
here are a few more shots, i put them in the LLS thread but if not everyone goes in there, here they are:



pink stripe!!


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

that pin stripe is sex!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
rick who?







if you mean me...my name isn't rick, i thought we knew each other chris, i thought we knew each other















One of the bolts for the lower plate that hold my bag in worked its way out and was sitting on the sidewall as i drove down the road, one thing led to another....
here are a few more shots, i put them in the LLS thread but if not everyone goes in there, here they are:



pink stripe!!









Duh Dan.. Rick ole buddy (its time to call it quits) is a quote from a book sorry...
thats super ****ty though.. and dont do **** to those pepper pots except sell them your car looks better on the borbets it could use so 20" 150 spokes though.. and i know a fella with a set for sale cheap...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Duh Dan.. Rick ole buddy (its time to call it quits) is a quote from a book sorry...
thats super ****ty though.. and dont do **** to those pepper pots except sell them your car looks better on the borbets it could use so 20" 150 spokes though.. and i know a fella with a set for sale cheap...









oh.....i dont read......








i am selling the pots.
hmmm 150 spokes ehhhh? _that_ could work


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

well then i can take them borbet's off your hands


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

I see you wheel chamber, but dosn't them go inwards torwards the front??


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Fankii-T)*

you mean camber??







it does just not as much


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Fankii-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fankii-T* »_I see you wheel chamber, but dosn't them go inwards torwards the front??

yeah, when wheels camber in massively like that, they also toe in as well, KILLS tires


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_



Say that sticker on the window seems to match perfect....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:16 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wonder where that came from








you guys need more?


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_you mean camber??







it does just not as much

Yes I meant camber









_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
yeah, when wheels camber in massively like that, they also toe in as well, KILLS tires









So that's toe, I've heard about it in the air cooled forums, but hasn't got any explanations on what it was.. So how do you sort the toe in?? Couldn't be good for the tires and the money.. I know from GT4 that you could set the toe on you car but I allways keep them strait, do the real racers have toe and what does it do for them while racing??
Sorry for threadjacking, but thanks Frank RT


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wonder where that came from








you guys need more?









Yea we will..they all went at h20 i couldnt even get one for myself..haha


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yea we will..they all went at h20 i couldnt even get one for myself..haha 

i just missed out on that pink Quality Rim Jobs sticker








can i get a complimentary set of wheels for free advertising?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

When I can start getting free wheels then we'll talk but until then I can promise you a pink quality rim job sticker when we make some more.....Deal?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_When I can start getting free wheels then we'll talk but until then I can promise you a pink quality rim job sticker when we make some more.....Deal?









alright, i guess that'll have to do...


----------



## moder13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

this thread makes me smile.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moder13)*

Zack! I am up for advertizing too


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Fankii-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fankii-T* »_
So that's toe, I've heard about it in the air cooled forums, but hasn't got any explanations on what it was.. So how do you sort the toe in?? Couldn't be good for the tires and the money.. I know from GT4 that you could set the toe on you car but I allways keep them strait, do the real racers have toe and what does it do for them while racing??


toe isn't good for anything, all it does is ruin tires quickly depending on how much there is, camber is big with racing because it helps with handling. Mine just does it because when i dump it with the AWD, all the wheels camber in. On FWD cars the rear wheels roll forward quite a bit, mine roll a little, camber alot, and toe in alot







but i don't roll around at 0psi because my tires would rub on the fenders horribly bad anyway. Toe can be adjusted, but at my ride height my toe isn't really there, its just there at most when i dump it. Adjusting the toe for 0psi would be silly for me to do. 
hopefully that helps a bit


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_Zack! I am up for advertizing too










Haha Stickers for all.....


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*sighhhh*








damn mother nature


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I promise you a quality rim job the next time your in town... 

hahahahhahahaha lil zacky


----------



## unlukky (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
damn mother nature


but you can plow with your car!!


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (unlukky)*

Is that a 3 or 5 gal tank?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pineman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pineman* »_Is that a 3 or 5 gal tank?

5 gal.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

what all that brown **** on your car? dirt?


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I would say that it's poop.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

it's either poop or dirt, either way, it got washed off the next day and hasnt been driven since


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

snow is stupid and makes good rigs looks ****ty


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

very small update:
these arrived today-


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

time for some 3 wheeling.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

cant wait for fridayy


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

updates yes







?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_updates yes







?

whoa, haha i never bumped this back up with any updates but there are some..
i got the valves all set i do have two that leak a little quickly though, which i will address shortly.
moving my switches to a new spot thats just as hidden as it was before i got the 8 valve set-up.
and i've posted them up in the LLS thread but i have my new wheels (RS) sorted out and built, just waiting on tires which should be here friday, and getting them mounted sat. morning.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
whoa, haha i never bumped this back up with any updates but there are some..
i got the valves all set i do have two that leak a little quickly though, which i will address shortly.
moving my switches to a new spot thats just as hidden as it was before i got the 8 valve set-up.
and i've posted them up in the LLS thread but i have my new wheels (RS) sorted out and built, just waiting on tires which should be here friday, and getting them mounted sat. morning.

the valves themselves are leaky? bummer








ooo new wheels. I was excited when you were getting the pepperpots mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_
the valves themselves are leaky? bummer









there is some leaks somewhere, i assume its at the connections for the valves

_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_
ooo new wheels. I was excited when you were getting the pepperpots mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Looking good Dan. Sorry about the tire fiasco.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

shiny stuff


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Wowzers man







Cannot wait to see them on


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

ooooo momma! i cant get enough of this wagon


----------



## Unit01 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ooooo momma! i cant get enough of this wagon

Me too!
Saw ya on pvw, congrats!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Unit01)*

Thanks guys








tires will be mounted in less than 12 hours


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Get out the torch and get em on now! I'm antsy


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Waiting patiently


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_torch 

165/45's then?


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

back from the dead there isn't a 165/45 on earth that is rated for more than 700 pounds.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

back from the dead there isn't a 165/45 on earth that is rated for more than 700 pounds.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Project Stout (Synclo)*

good luck with it all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

